# Test acetate



## coolrise (Mar 4, 2012)

Does anybody know why test acetate is so hard to find?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

Not a fan of Prop?


----------



## tbird2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Or tren prop?


----------



## supaman23 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cause its half-life is even shorter tha prop and makes for even more painful injects. So prop is the better choice for EOD pinning, and if you want ED injects, then usually people go for test base aka TNE.
The only way to get test ace is to buy the raw powder and make it yourself.


----------



## coolrise (Mar 4, 2012)

Thinking the acetate ester may be more agreeable..


----------



## coolrise (Mar 4, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Cause its half-life is even shorter tha prop and makes for even more painful injects. So prop is the better choice for EOD pinning, and if you want ED injects, then usually people go for test base aka TNE.
> The only way to get test ace is to buy the raw powder and make it yourself.



Good point, I was lead to believe that test ace was less painful.


----------



## coolrise (Mar 4, 2012)

Propionate = Painful (for some) with 4-4.5 day half life.

Suspension = 12hr. half life good for pre workout boost but for even levels injecting                    twice a day seems more beneficial. 

Acetate = almost painless injections with 3 day half life one daily injection for more                    even test levels.

This is my logic behind trying to find test acetate.


----------



## littlekev (Mar 4, 2012)

I ran 8 weeks of test ace from a local lab it was a fun ride, i would compare the pain to prop personally, but it id seem to take effect quicker. other than that no diff just a diff ester of test. for the availability i would personally just run prop.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

2 days for prop, and 2 days for Ace


----------



## Hench (Mar 4, 2012)

coolrise said:


> Propionate = Painful (for some) with 4-4.5 day half life.



Half life of prop is 3 days MAX, more like 2 in most users.


----------



## coolrise (Mar 4, 2012)

Drug Active half-life
Formate 1.5 days
Acetate 3 days
Propionate  4.5 days
**Phenylpropionate 4.5 days
Butyrate 6 days
Valerate 7.5 days
Hexanoate 9 days
Caproate 9 days
Isocaproate 9 days
Heptanoate 10.5 days
Enanthate  10.5 days
Octanoate 12 days
Cypionate  12 days
Nonanoate 13.5 days
Decanoate 15 days
Undecanoate 16.5 days"

As you can see many different charts to choose from and I am no chemist so they all give an astimate in my opnion.


----------



## Hench (Mar 4, 2012)

^Most of those values seem on the high end of the scale, Id chose a more conservative estimate when planning dosing protocols, wont do any harm.


----------



## coolrise (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes Hench I agree. This was only to show the rough difference between ester in relation to my curiosity with test acetate.
If the half life between prop and ace are so close and the pain is supposedly less with acetate why not use ace.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 4, 2012)

its usually in sustanon


----------



## unclem (Mar 4, 2012)

i got test ace and its less painful , the one i get then prop but u have to stick more. but its basically the same as prop. like pitt said.


----------



## coolrise (Mar 4, 2012)

I have no fear of pins as long as I can walk without limping.


----------



## unclem (Mar 4, 2012)

oh you can walk on test ace its not like prop that way. but like you said not to many people make REAL stuff.


----------



## coolrise (Mar 4, 2012)

unclem said:


> oh you can walk on test ace its not like prop that way. but like you said not to many people make REAL stuff.



  Unclem, I know what you mean but to be clear I have made no claims of anybody making fake gear.


----------



## unclem (Mar 4, 2012)

oh no brother thats me saying this. and iam not fingerpointing who its just a knee jerk reaction. COOLRISE did not flame no one nor did i but i was telling the truth about certain companies, no names will ever be given as its just one persons opinion, mine!


----------



## sugarshane1403 (Mar 11, 2012)

I personally have used test acetate twice and pain for me is far less than any prop I have used.


----------



## cmtz429 (Mar 11, 2012)

I use prop kinda painful. I do 2 ccs making it 50 mg/ml. Is this enough for good growth? Inject every 6-7 days.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2012)

This is just a short-acting ester; rarely used in this day and age. No special value.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 12, 2012)

cmtz429 said:


> I use prop kinda painful. I do 2 ccs making it 50 mg/ml. Is this enough for good growth? Inject every 6-7 days.



No, if you're injecting every six to seven days the prop is already out of your system.  You need to pin EOD with prop.


----------



## coolrise (Mar 24, 2012)

I have read that TNE takes effect almost instantly and can be harsh as far as side effects for many Bros. TNE used as a boost will kick in fast and will drop out after about 12 hours. To maintain more level concentrations pining twice a day about 12 hours apart should  achieve this. The acetate ester is between TNE and Prop at roughly 36 hrs so pinning in the AM when i wake up and getting fast acting boost that last all day then tapers down as I sleep more like natural test.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 24, 2012)

TNE is a great pre-workout test.  If you pin 1 1/2-2 hrs before the gym, you'll feel great and prob have some new pr's!  I love TNE about as much as I do tren. I never pin tne twice, just 100mg before the gym and rock on.  You will want to be running enanthane or cypionate along with this though.


----------



## coolrise (Mar 25, 2012)

TEST ACETATE is between TNE and Prop at roughly 36 hrs so pinning  in the AM when i wake up and getting fast acting boost that last all day  then tapers down as I sleep more like natural test.


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 25, 2012)

Why do I get so excited when I see a new Tren thread....    I guess it's because I have a love affair with Tren.. haha


----------



## coolrise (Mar 25, 2012)

BigMikeCO said:


> Why do I get so excited when I see a new Tren thread....    I guess it's because I have a love affair with Tren.. haha



Testosterone Acetate not tren...


----------

